# long-nosed/Rudolph shrimp breeding



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I've read somewhere on the net that long-nosed shrimp (Palaemon scarletti) can only be bred in brackish water conditions since their young have a plankton stage. But a friend also said he knew someone who has bred it in freshwater conditions. I've discovered one of my long-nosed shrimp is carrying eggs. Should I expect baby shrimp soon or not?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The couple that I had way back when held eggs, but never reproduced for me in freshwater. I believe they will need brackish waters as their optimal conditions for breeding.

Neat little shrimp though, too bad it takes effort to reproduce them.

-John N.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

If you would like to give it a try, they life cycle is like the Amano Shrimp. Here is an excellent article if you feel up to the challenge.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

Mike


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks! I think I'll try it. It seems a waste to just let them die of old age without allowing them to breed when I see them as my charges.


----------

